# Blue dot at bottom of New Leaf game icon



## Elloriee (Jun 23, 2013)

So I got a blue dot at the bottom of my game icon. Just like if you get mail in swapnote. Does anyone know what this means? I already checked the Happy Homes Showcase thing and nothing was there. I also checked the post office, but nothing happened. So any ideas?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe an update? Check the eShop


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 23, 2013)

It was an update. For anyone else who got this: just open up the game, press A, and then click the option "update data"


----------



## Jedo (Jun 23, 2013)

Any idea on what the update did?


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 23, 2013)

Jedo said:


> Any idea on what the update did?



No idea, but it probably wasn't anything major because the it only took about 30 seconds to update.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

The Blue dot is a spot pass notification. If you open up your notifications window from the home menu it will give you the details.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 23, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> The Blue dot is a spot pass notification. If you open up your notifications window from the home menu it will give you the details.



It wasn't a spot pass notification..The blue dot only appeared on the game slot.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 23, 2013)

I got it too and did update but not sure how long it took i thought it would be long so I went to the kitchen for a drink and when I got back to my room it was done.... zzz


----------



## Sadangelman (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you unlocked the dream suite yet as ive read elsewhere that it maybe for when people have visited your town via the dream suite.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah I've been getting this for days and wondering what it was as it wasn't street/spot pass! Thank you!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not for that. We already found out it was an update.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not for an update. I just updated mine, and I still had the blue dot, even after shutting off/restarting the 3DS. The dream suite visitor suggestion makes the most sense of all the theories I've heard so far, because my blue dot comes and goes all day long.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it is a dream suite notification.  Every time that I see the blue dot, I have checked the dream suite and it shows a different person has dreamed of my town.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 23, 2013)

If thats why it appears then that is a little creepy haha.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

I checked my dream suite number of visitors, next time the blue dot appears I will check again to see if it's gone up.

I still find this strange as I get the blue dot (or did before I updated) on my digital copy of AC:NL too in which I haven't opened the dream suite yet..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2013)

My town has had 11 visitors via Dream Suite and I've never received the blue dot. My Spotpass notifications are also turned on.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never received a blue dot. Maybe because I have the physical copy.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> I've never received a blue dot. Maybe because I have the physical copy.



I have a physical copy and am getting it once a day.  I've figured it was someone visiting my dream town, but not sure.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe it's when a friend's dream town is updated.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's when your friend has a gate open.


----------



## TxAnt (Jun 24, 2013)

I do not have the Dream Suite yet, and I have the blue dot ?


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't even GET an update...?


----------



## Rue (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a blue dot today, and it was a house popping up in my HH area.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 24, 2013)

I get the blue dot whenever I miss a msg from my BFF list. When I click on it, it shows you previous msg's BFF's sent you.


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wondering where my spotpass dot came from the past few days. 
Thought is was for a spotpass house but I didn't recieve a house.. so I was puzzeled why this blue dot keeped/keeps coming.

For me it's no missed message from one of my best friends.
The dream mansion visitor theory could be right tho.


----------



## Bea (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it's just used for any general update. Spotpass, streetpass, new message etc. In FE Awakening I got it when there was any kind of new free download available for me so I assume it's the same for NL.


----------



## Hermit (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah for me it was Reggie's (from Nintendo) house popping up in my Happy Home showcase.


----------



## mochi (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a notification when you get a new person in your HH showcase. Update the game via the game's start menu and go to the HH showcase and Reggie's house should be there. I believe this applies only for North Americans.  I don't use the Dream Suite feature yet so I'm not sure if it also happens when you use Dream Suite.


----------

